# DS #3396: Dragon Quest: The Hand of the Heavenly Bride (Europe)



## tempBOT (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4517^^

*Piracy Check Bypass Cheat by Narin Here*


----------



## Rod (Feb 17, 2009)

Enjoy it, guys. (:


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 17, 2009)

Another decade-plus wait finally over!


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Heck yeah!
Can't wait to load up and play!


----------



## SaltyDog (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome, and bypass so quickly as well. Time to turn in early and play some DQV. What a way to end a nice and rainy night.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 17, 2009)

woot. was waiting when you guys were going to post this release
should be good :]
and thanks narin for the bypass cheat so fast!

i wonder how they got a hold of the EUR so fast since it wasnt even sposed to be released til the 20th


----------



## kohkindachi (Feb 17, 2009)

Hope my local game shops is selling it today


----------



## Chanser (Feb 17, 2009)

It's a Australian release, which also applies to Europe too.

Anyway icon and box art sorted.


----------



## m3rox (Feb 17, 2009)

Curious, why did they leave the V out of the box art?


----------



## Link5084 (Feb 17, 2009)

WAIT

Is the V left in for American release?


----------



## Chanser (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 17, 2009)

That's due to the series history over there.

Edit: Um, well... I don't really know enough to be saying such things.


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 17, 2009)

Is it just me, or does the boxart look a LOT like DragonBall Z?  I can see Bulma, Gohan (kid), and Trunks (kid)...  wow... kinda freaky!


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 17, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does the boxart look a LOT like DragonBall Z?  I can see Bulma, Gohan (kid), and Trunks (kid)...  wow... kinda freaky!


Didn't you know? Akira Toriyama is world renowned on making all his characters look exactly like Dragon Ball Z characters with only small changes! He's a genius!

(Hate that art style.)

And actually, these might be his most original looking characters I've seen.


----------



## Narin (Feb 17, 2009)

Here you go folks, I updated the cheat database with the protection bypass cheat for Dragon Quest V! http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=849...p;#entry1779266


----------



## Jundeezy (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome, been hearing a lot of chatter about this game. Narin, GJ on the bypass! So fast...


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 17, 2009)

wow this is awesome^^ can't wait to play ^^


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Feb 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to use the cheats to bypass the antipiracy check? 
I have no clue how to use cheats. I'm currently using an R4 by the way.


----------



## mousan (Feb 17, 2009)

hello guys what about supercard sd (slot2) & protection bypass cheat?? can i make it ?


----------



## xjenova (Feb 17, 2009)

In the game, all i can see is ERROR:MID (ex. ERROR:MID) instead of what is supposed to be lines of dialogue. Anyone encountered this before? i have done some searching and it appears some people have had this happening in dragon quest 4. 

Edit: using M3 real with sakura 1.34


----------



## m2pt5 (Feb 17, 2009)

Narin said:
			
		

> Here you go folks, I updated the cheat database with the protection bypass cheat for Dragon Quest V! http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=849...p;#entry1779266


Hahahaha, I was just coming here to post about that. Damn you're a quick one.







At least they're outright announcing it on the box now instead of hiding it.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 17, 2009)

Seems to use the same engine as DQ4 DS, yet with a better English translation.

So... How do I move the story onward? I'm using a DSTT with the new cheat database and my game isn't freezing, in case that helps.


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmm, can you play this if you haven't played other dragon quest games :S. Or will you not understand stuff?


----------



## granville (Feb 17, 2009)

This game is entirely playable without playing the other games. They're about as connected to each other as the main Final Fantasy series (excluding spinoffs).


----------



## UltraMagnus (Feb 17, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> This game is entirely playable without playing the other games. They're about as connected to each other as the main Final Fantasy series (excluding spinoffs).



oh good, so you can play this without playing 1-4?


----------



## granville (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, as I'm aware, they take place in the same world, but the stories only make EXTREMELY vague references of each other. You can play this game and not play the others.

I do suggest you play 4 though, it's an awesome game IMHO.


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 17, 2009)

That's good news. Looks like a good RPG.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 17, 2009)

xjenova said:
			
		

> In the game, all i can see is ERROR:MID (ex. ERROR:MID) instead of what is supposed to be lines of dialogue. Anyone encountered this before? i have done some searching and it appears some people have had this happening in dragon quest 4.
> 
> Edit: using M3 real with sakura 1.34


I'm using Sakura 1.34 and the dialogue displays perfectly for me.

*EDIT*
Never mind, I just remembered I'm using the Japanese flashcart.  The US/EUR version of Sakura 1.34 is just a beta release, whereas the Japanese version of the Sakura loader is an actual, stable release.


----------



## Eekman (Feb 17, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 17, 2009)

m2pt5 said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the point of putting that on the box when pirates are just gonna download it without even knowing what the box looks like and legit buyers wouldnt have problems anyway.


----------



## granville (Feb 17, 2009)

I guess maybe to scare people who DO have flashcards and DO buy the game. A lot of people do that. Notice the wording of the message. It's not just saying playing the game on a FC will make the game unplayable, but if you've EVER used a flashcard on your DS, the legit game can somehow tell you've done so in the past and punish you for your past misdeeds by refusing to work on your DS.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 17, 2009)

Uh, please?


----------



## granville (Feb 17, 2009)

What do you mean "please"?


----------



## Depravo (Feb 17, 2009)

Are flash cards unlawful then? Sure they can be used unlawfully but are they unlawful in themselves?


----------



## granville (Feb 17, 2009)

Of course flashcards aren't illegal. The game companies just want everyone to think they are. Are VHS tapes and DVD's illegal? No. Can I use them for illegal things? Yes. But they are not illegal.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Feb 17, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I guess maybe to scare people who DO have flashcards and DO buy the game. A lot of people do that. Notice the wording of the message. It's not just saying playing the game on a FC will make the game unplayable, but if you've EVER used a flashcard on your DS, the legit game can somehow tell you've done so in the past and punish you for your past misdeeds by refusing to work on your DS.


I don't think so.
Nintedno and SE just wants you not to use flashcards.
It is impossible after you turn off the nds to store info that you used a flashcard and then not let you play the retail version of dragon quest.


----------



## granville (Feb 17, 2009)

I guess I messed up my wording. Of course it can't do that. I was just reading how I interpreted the message. And they make it seem like that because they don't every want you to use one. Of course they're going to tell you it's dangerous, that'll scare stupid nooby people successfully.


----------



## elfsander (Feb 17, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Are flash cards unlawful then? Sure they can be used unlawfully but are they unlawful in themselves?


Infact they ARE. Every flashcard has code on it that tells the DS to load it. This is 100% illegal, because that code is copyrighted by Nintendo!


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't figure out how to get off the ship. My game isn't crashing or freezing. The story just won't progress, and I have no idea why.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 17, 2009)

Can't we leave the friggin moralist speech outside, just for once, please? No one cares if you pirate or not, focus on the damn game for once.


----------



## demitrius (Feb 17, 2009)

So where does it mess up if you dont apply the cheat? Do any cards run it no problem?


----------



## hkstyle (Feb 17, 2009)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> I can't figure out how to get off the ship. My game isn't crashing or freezing. The story just won't progress, and I have no idea why.




ive tried 3 times already, i've played the snes version on my psp and i know that you just have to talk to all the ppl on the ship and the story moves on, but apparently it doesnt. maybe square enix did something sneaky to it =[


----------



## zombielove (Feb 17, 2009)

Should I play IV or V first? Which story is more epic?


----------



## Sabri23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh dawn ? why say gamespot the release is 16 feb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And people on my toppic that the release data 17 feb is ?
Yeah , but stil thanks for this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!Cant wait to play it ;p


----------



## Kaos (Feb 17, 2009)

hkstyle said:
			
		

> Haruhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the piracy check.

If it finds you're playing on a flashcart, you are stuck on the ship FOREVER!


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 17, 2009)

Ah, it's gonna be a cat and mouse game again now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Piracy checks (or whatever it is called), Nintendo wins the first move again
- AR codes to bypass
- Flashcard makers happy, few updates a year, comfy live is over
- Flashcard makers need to battle it out who's gonna be the 1st to bring regular updates that prevent the piracy check on there card
- Nintendo will work on a new system
- Start everything over again


The only thing we know, nintendo is taking piracy more seriously from now on!

Ow, and now we have to wait for the first R4 repsonses on this game


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh, OK. Thanks.

That confirms the cheat as NOT working for DSTT then.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 17, 2009)

it would seem as if the cheat bypass was made before the game or something... wonderful work narin and yay to DQV


----------



## Feels Good Man (Feb 17, 2009)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Oh, OK. Thanks.
> 
> That confirms the cheat as NOT working for DSTT then.



What? Im playing mine on my DSTT right now and I passed that boat part.


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 17, 2009)

elixir must be VERy happy nao






i dont really liek DBZ :|


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh sure. Now it decides to work, interesting.


----------



## LUGiA (Feb 17, 2009)

Narin is it possible to make a new code for M3 Real


----------



## Ryohai (Feb 17, 2009)

Apparently it works for R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks Narin !


----------



## Kosmo (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome. Can't wait to load this baby up!


----------



## GreenBanana (Feb 17, 2009)

That's funny, I thought the English version was coming out today.  Oh well, I guess the English version is close enough.

Oh, wait, it's actually a day late and came out yesterday.  The Europey version comes out the 20th.  
http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/data/942423.html
If you refute, point to an always-correct source for the same content.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> elixir must be VERy happy nao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you mean the "American" version, not the "English" version. This is the European version and it's in English.


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 17, 2009)

For M3 Real Users: You can use DSATM to bypass this piracy-check.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 17, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> That's funny, I thought the English version was coming out today.  Oh well, I guess the English version is close enough.
> 
> Oh, wait, it's actually a day late and came out yesterday.  The Europey version comes out the 20th.
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/data/942423.html
> If you refute, point to an always-correct source for the same content.



This _is_ the "Europey" version and it has English language.  It was dumped early.


----------



## paul3100 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey does anyone know how to use the cheat on a supercard SDHC?

The cheats i use come as single files per game and are fcc files, so how can i use the cheats out of the database mentioned above?

paul


----------



## Austinz (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorta the same question as above, how do i use the cheat on supercard slot 2


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 17, 2009)

Woah.  I wasn't even looking for this release yet.  Very nice surprise.  Thanks to team Bahamut for giving us yanks the chance to play this game.

And nice work, yet again, Narin on the piracy check bypass.  You're the man.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL i love this place.

"WE DON'T HOST ROMS!"
"New rom dumped."
"WE DON'T HAVE IT HERE!"
"If you happen to have it though, here's a way around the piracy check."
"BUT NO ROMS HERE!!!"





EDIT: Oh yes, NARIN, kickass work on the bypass, btw


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 17, 2009)

This is awesome!


----------



## Austinz (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok so i downloaded the cheat database, but how do I apply this to the rom, sorry for being a noob


----------



## monaug5 (Feb 17, 2009)

Amazing the game is finally available.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 17, 2009)

Austinz said:
			
		

> Ok so i downloaded the cheat database, but how do I apply this to the rom, sorry for being a noob



Read the "Credits & *Help*.txt" file that came with the cheat file you downloaded.


----------



## Seven (Feb 17, 2009)

Hell yeah, let's grind.

16 years late is better than never.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 17, 2009)

To think Mega Man 6 still isn't released in Europe...


----------



## T-hug (Feb 17, 2009)

Dragon_Quest_The_Hand_of_The_Heavenly_Bride_EUR_FIX_NDS-iND

*Note*
Not everyone uses GBAtemp.net


----------



## Fabis94 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Dragon_Quest_The_Hand_of_The_Heavenly_Bride_EUR_FIX_NDS-iND
> 
> *Note*
> Not everyone uses GBAtemp.net



Where is it? Can't find a newspost anywhere.


----------



## Trebuchet (Feb 17, 2009)

There's a fix, for what?


----------



## Fabis94 (Feb 17, 2009)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> There's a fix, for what?



You can't get past the beginning of the game, so it needed a fix. Thug announced this fix, though i have no idea where did he get an idea there is such a fix.


----------



## Trebuchet (Feb 17, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Dragon_Quest_The_Hand_of_The_Heavenly_Bride_EUR_FIX_NDS-iND
> 
> *Note*
> Not everyone uses GBAtemp.net



Even with the cheat of Narin?


----------



## Fabis94 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bah where is this fix? I can't find any info of it anywhere. And i have no idea how to add the cheat to my cheat.db anyway.


----------



## mauroh (Feb 17, 2009)

Got the game and it's just as awesome as the first time i played it on zsnes!! Actually it's better now, with all the prettier graphics and whatnot!!


----------



## Trebuchet (Feb 17, 2009)

Just tried it, I can pass the boat no problem.


----------



## Tyralyon (Feb 17, 2009)

Been trying all day to get it to work on my CycloDS. Never used cheats on it and not sure how to create one. Trying to figure out the cheat editor now...
I would prefer to apply the code to the game with DSTT though, so I could give this cheat thing a miss altogether, but seemed to me like it wouldn't boot when I did that. Unless I did something wrong?

EDIT: Nevermind, got it working. In case there are other idiots out there like me, or maybe you don't want to install the Evo tools, I put the fix for CycloDS here.
Just put that file in the folder labeled 'Cyclods' on the card and enable cheats from the menu. I named it Protection Bypass.


----------



## Rod (Feb 17, 2009)

For those who are still having trouble due to the piracy protection: you can always start your game on No$gba, save after you've left the boat, convert your save here, and you're ready to go.


----------



## cdcdcd (Feb 17, 2009)

I use an M3 perfect CF, and it gives me two black screens, someone that knows the answer of my problem?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 17, 2009)

M3 perfect CF? Haha i'd be suprised if that runs the new games still at all.


----------



## cdcdcd (Feb 17, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> M3 perfect CF? Haha i'd be suprised if that runs the new games still at all.



I know it is an old device, but  it runs almost every game that i tried, also new games as Chrono Trigger. So i thought this is going to work to.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 17, 2009)

Try ARM7 fix maybe


----------



## mike10003 (Feb 17, 2009)

I tried to run it on my R4 1.18 with the cheats and it gives me two black screens after leaving one of the rooms.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmm...well, I installed the latest cheats on my Evo card, but it doesn't ask me if I want to use cheats (like it normally does) when I load a ROM. Since I'm still on the ship and seemingly unable to move on, I'm thinking I did something wrong. I spoke to everyone on the ship, I think, so not sure what I'm missing.


----------



## Chanser (Feb 17, 2009)

You have to enable cheats in the setup menu.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 17, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> You have to enable cheats in the setup menu.



Yeah, my cheats are always enabled.


----------



## Chanser (Feb 17, 2009)

Then it should ask you whether you want cheats or not, which will happen every time you load a game.


----------



## taken (Feb 17, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


although you enable the cheats.
when you update the cheats you got to enable them again in the setting menu for it to work.


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 18, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> *Note*
> Not everyone uses GBAtemp.net



But everyone reading this thread does, so what point is there in pointing that out?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 18, 2009)

Why is American version still not out?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 18, 2009)

cuz the dumpers prolly arent that anxious to get it dumped since this EUR version is out already


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 18, 2009)

taken said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...yeah, I did that, but it's still not asking me whether or not I want to use cheats upon loading the game.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 18, 2009)

you sure you updated your cheat file?


----------



## Drift Monkey (Feb 18, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Why is American version still not out?


[USA ROM SNOB]yeah, where is US Version[/USA ROM SNOB]


----------



## katsup (Feb 18, 2009)

Applied the cheat with DSATM to the ROM and I was able to get off the ship with my DSTT.  I will play more later but I am assuming everything is OK.

Thanks


----------



## Tozarian (Feb 18, 2009)

When is the USA version out? Seriously man? Its the same game.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Feb 18, 2009)

using Narin's cheat and playing on a CycloDS-- I had no problems whatsoever in getting off the ship (it took all of 2 minutes).


----------



## elderdakkar (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmm ok i guess i need some help.

I think i read all related topics, but i failed obvoiusly, because i dont get the option the leave the ship.

here is what i have done:

1. kicked my original firmware from my r4ds card
2. used r4ysauto to create a custom firmware
3. copied latest firmware to my card
4. got the latest cheat.dat an copied it on the card and deleted die usrcheat.dat

and still i didn't succeed? what is my mistake?

thanks for answers

dakky


----------



## granville (Feb 18, 2009)

Did you actually ENABLE the cheat? You have to press the box next to cheats on the bottom screen and check the box that says piracy bypass.


----------



## elderdakkar (Feb 18, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Did you actually ENABLE the cheat? You have to press the box next to cheats on the bottom screen and check the box that says piracy bypass.



hurm i never used the cheats before. I don't find an option named cheats

hier is a (bad i know) photo of my menu:





Update: now cheats appear, but i still cant leave the ship


----------



## Tyralyon (Feb 18, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Hmm...yeah, I did that, but it's still not asking me whether or not I want to use cheats upon loading the game.


Hmm, did you just use the update feature in the evo cheat editor? You have to manually put in the cheat that Narin made into the file.
If you don't know how, you can just download the file I put up on page 6. That oughta fix it...


----------



## lachinay (Feb 18, 2009)

Speaking of DSATM, I used it to patch the ROM and everything looks OK (I already got off the ship). 

I've got a n00bish question though: just to be sure, I tried to apply the ARM7 patch in DSATM as well, but got an error message. Does that mean the fix is unnecessary or there is some other reason?

As I said I'm only asking out of curiosity, and for future uses - the non-arm7fixed ROM works this time...

thanks,
S


----------



## paul3100 (Feb 18, 2009)

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet but its a patch for the game and it works on any flash card :-)

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=getfile&id=...853096eb5fdbd79



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ------------------------------
> iNDEPENDENT presents...
> ------------------------------
> 
> ...



Instructions:

Get a clean copy of the rom and rename it ( b-dqhothb.nds ) , place this in the patch folder which you downloaded and apply the patch, after its finished another rom will appear called ( b-dqhothbfixed.nds ) and thats it your done and good to go.

paul


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 18, 2009)

It seems to me that the fix for dragon quest v does not work on CycloDS Evo as seems lots saying that they get same black screen as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i used narins cheat to bypass security.. i play it. In the cave, the guy keeps reappearing after u save him. then today i saved at the church and the game froze. i reset game, load my game up but its lost my save game and im back at the beginning of the game.

next i try the new fix that is out, i fix the game... turn off cheats in CycloDs options... go to start the game and ...nothing, just a black screen.

anyone else had this problem please.. and know how to get past it?
could it be because i have the rom trimmed?

I also noticed that after the fix, the rom isnt named to its proper name


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 18, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> It seems to me that the fix for dragon quest v does not work on CycloDS Evo as seems lots saying that they get same black screen as me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop posting the same damn post in different threads. its getting annoying. wait till theres a proper fix


----------



## loony747 (Feb 18, 2009)

Applied the cheat via DSATM, and it works perfectly.

Using an M3 Real.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm using a CycloDS and Narin's cheat, as I said.

-I got off the ship with no problems (Are you sure you're actually talking to everyone on board?)

-I also rescued the guy in the cave with no problems

-On top of that, I have saved at least 4-5 times with no problems.

I believe I am still running the 1.51 firmware.  Will have to check.


----------



## Tyralyon (Feb 18, 2009)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> I'm using a CycloDS and Narin's cheat, as I said.
> 
> -I got off the ship with no problems (Are you sure you're actually talking to everyone on board?)
> 
> ...


Did you finish the mansion and go back to Whealbrook? Nobody ever had any problems saving the guy, the problem is that he reappears if you go back in the cave, like you had never rescued him. And nobody have problems with saving, *except* for when they save at the church in Whealbrook. Not sure if it happens the first time you're there, but it definitively happens the second time around. 

Also, I can't seem to get anywhere after I come back to Whealbrook. I also saved at the church there and my save got messed up like with everyone else, but I also had a realtime save and just loaded that up to get back to where I was. The problem is that I can't seem to get anywhere, I'm stuck like the problem with the boat.

I think the problems with this game on the CycloDS runs deeper and needs another fix...


EDIT: I now found out that I might be able to continue the story after all, I just hadn't realized what it was I had to do. Will try and save at the next possible church to see if the save gets fixed by that.

- It doesn't. I suggest all CycloDS users use the RTS save feature.


----------



## mike10003 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have an R4 1.18 and tried both using cheats with the cheat.DAT, and applying it to the ROM with DSATM, but I get a black screen everytime I leave through the 2nd room. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## seahorsepip (Feb 18, 2009)

this is the cheat for inserting itself with cheatdatabase editor (anti living forever on boat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Cheat:
0200819C E3A00000
020081A0 E12FFF1E


*Posts merged*

you can ad it for R4 wit cheat database editor for R4 on www.r4ds.cn

*Posts merged*

only for europe version

*Posts merged*

have a nice day


----------



## polyjay (Feb 18, 2009)

So is there a fix for M3 perfect/lite SD?

Oh cool, tried the patch and it's a-ok.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 18, 2009)

paul3100 said:
			
		

> Not sure if anyone has posted this yet but its a patch for the game and it works on any flash card :-)
> 
> [_snip_]
> 
> ...


Yep, already posted yesterday.  

Change of subject, but I noticed that on M3 Sakura, if you either save or load using RTS, then enter or exit from an area, the game will go to 2 black screens.  Is that just me, or has anyone else using Sakura noticed this?


----------



## greygoosecat (Feb 18, 2009)

R4 1.18 using CHEAT.DAT and everything is running just fine so far....about 8 hours in.  Didn't do anything to the rom but use the CHEAT.  Simply enabled it through the DS...didn't use any programs or anything.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 19, 2009)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> I'm using a CycloDS and Narin's cheat, as I said.
> 
> -I got off the ship with no problems (Are you sure you're actually talking to everyone on board?)
> 
> ...



hi,
did u check what firmware you are using ?


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 19, 2009)

Tyralyon said:
			
		

> NatsuMatto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep it does it in the first church too.
also, cant complete the save the guy in the cave part as although you save him, he just reappears and people in village still say he is missing and still there


----------



## Tyralyon (Feb 19, 2009)

Someone in the Cyclo forums just said that he had done a dump of the game himself and that he encountered no problems.
Maybe it's something with the Bahamut release?
Have no possibilty of testing it myself until tomorrow, when the game gets released in Europe.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Feb 20, 2009)

Just checked-- using cyclo firmware 1.51

Well, so far I have gotten passed the haunted castle, returned to Whealbrook, saved, gone to the fairy world, beat the winter queen, saved, returned to Whealbrook, saved, and am now on my way to Coburg.

Maybe I'm just not understanding where you're having problems, but I haven't had a single issue so far.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 20, 2009)

english version is dumped btw
for all those "WHERE IS THE ENGLISH DUMP??" peeps.


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 20, 2009)

English version.... do you mean USA version ?

Does USA version work ok without fix?


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi,

I just put on the Latest new beta firmware for cycloDS 1.54 beta 3.... got the USA rom of dragon quest V....didnt patch it... just put the rom onto the mem card.... and it plays fine, gets past both the problems before... gets off ship, saves guy in cave... no problems atall


----------



## solange82200 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ive been using Cyclo DS with Narin's cheat and got all the way to the haunted castle with no probs, but I cant seem to get in the castle. Both doors I found say they are rusty and I cant get past them. I updated my firmware to 1.54 beta 3, didnt use the cheat, and loaded my save and went to the castle again, but still the same thing happens. Is this a bug, or am I missing some way to get in? Thanks in advance.... 

=Edit:

Nevermind, I didnt know you could use the L and R buttons to move the camera, now I can see where I am supposed to go. Sorry


----------



## Etheboss (Feb 24, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Ah, it's gonna be a cat and mouse game again now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And *CycloDS* is the winner with the new 1.54B3 firmware!!!
DQ5 plays great, i have read in various posts.


----------



## Kiyosaki (May 27, 2010)

can someone plz teach me how to fix dragon quest 5


----------

